# Erfahrungen mit einem Balancebrett?



## schurwald-biker (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo Kollegen,

Balance ist das A und O, um die Fahrtechnik zu verbessern.
Ich überlege mir daher, ein Balancebrett oder -board anzuschaffen.
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit oder kann mir eines empfehlen?


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (2. Juni 2012)

Hast Du doch in Deinem Rad eingebaut, Füße auf die Padele und beide Bremsen zumachen. 

Lenker leicht dem starken Fuß abgewandt einschlagen und durch leichtes lehnen des Rads sowie durch Ausgleichsbewegungen mit den Knien die Balance halten, fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schurwald-biker (2. Juni 2012)

... den Trackstand kann ich nur bei leichter Steigung.

Ich denke, Balancebrett abends vor dem Fernseher einige Minuten pro Tag trainieren könnte den Gleichgewichtssinn deutlich verbessern.


----------



## bjung82 (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

dieses Balancebrett habe ich mir zu Weihnachten gewünscht
(und auch bekommen):

http://www.joko-mtb.de/service/balanceboard/balancebrett_gleichgewicht.html

Die Verarbeitung ist sehr gut, die Lieferung und die Leute dort
wohl auch, wurde mir berichtet. Da es kurz vor knapp vor
Weihnachten war, und sie die Bretter dort erst auf Bestellung
bauen, war es wohl stressig, aber sie haben sich echt ins Zeug
gelegt, und es hat gereicht. So wurde mir zumindest von den
Schenkern berichtet..

Für das Gleichtgewicht hat es mir schon viel gebracht, ich benutze das ca. jeden zweiten Tag, man kann ja auch Kniebeugen drauf machen, etc.. Wenn ich telefoniere stehe ich auch öfter drauf, oder auch mal so.
Es ist schon interessant, wieviel es ausmacht, welches Bein vorne steht
(wenn man vor- und zurückwippt), oder ob man nicht genau symmetrisch darauf steht, etc.. Mittlerweile kann ich das alles ziemlich
gut, aber ich finde es auch entspannend und mach deshalb weiter ;-)

Wieviel es speziell fürs Radfahren bringt kann ich jetzt nicht sagen, da ich gerade mehr Rennrad fahre als MTB, und da braucht man nicht so viel Gleichgewicht. Schaden wird es aber sicher nicht, kann ich also nur
empfehlen

Viel Spaß 
Benni


----------



## schurwald-biker (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo Benni,

das trifft sich gut - genau das Brett habe ich heute mittag bestellt. 
Freut mich, dass es laut Deiner Beschreibung was taugt.


----------



## bjung82 (2. Juni 2012)

Ja, das Ding ist gut verarbeitet, tut, was es soll und
sichert Arbeitsplätze hier, also darf es auch etwas mehr
kosten, finde ich.. 

Ich hab eine ganze Weile gesucht, bis
ich das gefunden habe. Ich hatte nur ein paar Bilder
in so einem MTB-Trainingsbuch, und die Firma ist
ja nicht so bekannt als Wackelbretthersteller 

Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß!

Gruß
Benni


----------



## pedax (3. Juni 2012)

bjung82 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile kann ich das alles ziemlich
> gut, aber ich finde es auch entspannend und mach deshalb weiter ;-)



Ich hab auch eines zu Hause (zwar von einem anderen Hersteller) und finde es ebenfalls sehr entspannend auch wenn ich es im Sommer nur wenig verwende. Am öftesten verwende ich es im Herbst/Winter wenn ich wieder fürs Ski fahren trainiere - beim Biken spüre ich kaum Auswirkungen aber beim Ski fahren haben mir vor allem die Kniebeugen am Balance Board viel gebracht - auch aus der Kniebeuge leicht in die Höhe zu springen und wieder auf dem Balance Board zu landen ohne dass es den Boden berührt ist eine nette Übung (Achtung! Verletzungsgefahr für Ungeübte), wobei die beidbeinige Landung oftmals wesentlich einfacher ist als der beidbeinige Absprung 

Viel Spaß beim trainieren!


----------



## priofear (3. Juni 2012)

ich hab ein indo board mit ner rolle und dem indoflo kissen und nutzte das eigentlich täglich vorm TV oder auch nur mal so im vorbeigehen.
mit der rolle kann man richtige "surftricks" machen , springen und das brett flippen, aber  sich auch richtig auf maul packen, quer in der luft liegen und höhere rotationsgrade sind durchaus möglich .
 mit dem kissen ists total ungefährlich und sehr viel schwieriger, da es durch verformung keinen festen drehpunkt besitzt. auch ist es lautlos und dreht sich nicht wie eine rolle bei längerer benutztung im kreis.

http://www.indoboard.de/


----------



## ciao heiko (4. Juni 2012)

Falls du eine Wii hast, dann kann ich dir das Balance Board mit Wii Fit Plus empfehlen. 
Es ist aber schon ein anderes Gefühl, als mit einem echten Wackelbrett, da man eher undynamisch darauf steht. Es geht dabei mehr darum, den Körperschwerpunkt in einem bestimmten Bereich zu halten. Trotzdem halte ich es für eine sehr sinnvolle Ergänzung im  Wintertraining.

Extra eine Wii würde ich deshalb aber nicht kaufen.


ciao heiko


----------



## delicious (4. Juni 2012)

priofear schrieb:


> ich hab ein indo board mit ner rolle und dem indoflo kissen und nutzte das eigentlich täglich vorm TV oder auch nur mal so im vorbeigehen.
> mit der rolle kann man richtige "surftricks" machen , springen und das brett flippen, aber  sich auch richtig auf maul packen, quer in der luft liegen und höhere rotationsgrade sind durchaus möglich .
> mit dem kissen ists total ungefährlich und sehr viel schwieriger, da es durch verformung keinen festen drehpunkt besitzt. auch ist es lautlos und dreht sich nicht wie eine rolle bei längerer benutztung im kreis.
> 
> http://www.indoboard.de/



WOW!

Ein Skateboard für "vor den Fernseher"  

Sieht richtig interessant aus ...

Aber leider recht teuer für ein Brett und ein Kissen ...


----------



## B-Braut (6. Juni 2012)

Ich klau mir immer die wii von meiner Schwester- das Balanceboard von wii fit finde ich richtig gut, aber ich stand auch schonmal probeweise auf einem richtigen wackelbrett- das war dann doch nochmal ein ganz anderes feeling  mir reicht aber das balanceboard, ich mach das ja eh nur so zwischendurch und steh lieber auf dem Rad und frickel damit ein bisschen rum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pleitegeier (12. Juni 2012)

Ich finde die Indoboards interessant, ebenso diese Vew-do. Kennt jemand ne gÃ¼nstigere Alternative? Vllt unter 100â¬? Mehr ist mir das bisschen Holz nicht wert.


----------



## WRC206 (12. Juni 2012)

Könnte man eventuell aus einem alten Skateboard selbst bauen.

Muss ich mal ausprobieren. Hab noch eins über


----------



## Pleitegeier (12. Juni 2012)

Habe ich auch schon dran gedacht, aber die finde die kleinen, dicken Decks erstmal interessanter.

Btw: Grüße aus Hünxe, Nachbar


----------



## MTBiker4ever (12. Juni 2012)

Hab mir n Balance Board für ca. 17 Euro im Baumarkt zusammengestellt, is zwar nich so schön, funktioniert aber genauso


----------



## Pleitegeier (12. Juni 2012)

Mit welchem Holz? Kannste nen Foto einstellen?


----------



## homerjay (12. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mir auch selbst was gebaut: 

Als Rolle ein StÃ¼ck TischbeinverlÃ¤ngerung vom Obi.

Ein Breites Brett in ca. 60x30cm aus Fichtenleimholz 21mm stark

Ein Schmales Brett, aus einer Ã¼brigen Zaunlatte, Douglasie ca. 50x15cm, ca. 20mm stark

Funktioniert genauso, 100â¬ oder mehr sind mir echt zuviel Geld.

Im Ã¼brigen ist das Balance-Board fÃ¼r die Wii zwar auch ganz gut, aber der Trainingseffekt auf dem Wackelbrett ist m.E. hÃ¶her. Kommt aber sicher auch darauf an, welches Spiel/Trainingsprogramm man bei der Wii einlegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FATBEAR (12. Juni 2012)

http://www.gyroboard.eu/ =


----------



## MTBiker4ever (12. Juni 2012)

So habs ich gemacht:
ca. 60cm breites Brett 21mm stark









unten hab ich ein Rohr aus dem Baumart ausgeschäumt. 
unbedingt einen Balken mit einschäumen um das Brett durch das Rohr anzuschrauben.

alles in allem ca. 17 Euro 

und dann hab ich noch Schleifpapier auf die Stehflächen geklebt für mehr Haftung


----------



## Pleitegeier (12. Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Bilder.

Das Brett macht nen stabilen Eindruck, sollte vllt doch erstmal im Baumarkt vorbeischauen 

Wieso haste das Brett denn angeschraubt? Am Anfang bestimmt nicht verkehrt, aber ist es lose nicht effektiver?


----------



## MTBiker4ever (12. Juni 2012)

stimmt, die lose version gibts ja auch noch.
Aber ich hab mal ghört die wär leichter, kann ich mir irgendwie gar nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Sonic73 (22. Juni 2012)

besorge dir ein Swingstick:
http://picture.yatego.com/images/4558a53952a4e0.3/Swingstick.jpg

und ein Luftkissen:
http://images.efulfilment.de/get_image/?t=0F2891F1CC262AEF859587CAF7488287

Swingstick auf dem Kissen auf einem Bein stehend benutzen ist auch schön instabil und trainiert neben Balance auch Muskeln


----------



## fotoschlumpf (25. Juni 2012)

besorg dir so ein Installationsrohr, und ein Brett. Das Brett nicht festschrauben, das Gefühl ist viel schöner wenn du hin und her gleiten kannst

Mein Sohn bringt das immer heim im Sommer, der macht Eishockey, das bringt total viel. 
Was aber noch super ist sind diese weichen Dinger zum Draufstehen und dann greifst dir noch 2 vibrierende Trainingsstäbe. Am Anfang denkst du du bist zu doof fürs schwingen der Stäbe, das wird aber schnell, dann noch ein Sprungseil.


----------



## Manfred S (27. Juni 2012)

Das Luftkissen kenne ich aus der Physio.
mit einem Bein barfuß draufstellen, Knie leicht gebeugt und die Zehen nach Oben.
Damit stabilisiert man nicht nur sein Gleichgewicht, sondern auch Knie und Rumpfmuskulatur. 
Da ich keine Schwingstäbe habe, nutze ich 3 Knautschbälle zum Jonglieren. Das bringt auch noch ein wenig Zusatzreize mit rein.


----------



## fissenid (16. Dezember 2012)

Hallo ,

Also selber bauen geht schnell und ist billig.
Baumarkt ein Multiplex 21mm "Brett" 80x40 cm mit 2 Leisten bestückt. Beim Schlösser eine Stück Rohr besorgt (ca. 8-10 cm Durchmesser und 30-40cm lang).

Fertig ist das BalanceBoard. Ich nutze es immer auf der Gymnastikmatte um den Boden zu schonen.

Klasse Übung auch zum Snowboarden. Üben immer mit "freier" Rolle ....

Beispiel


----------



## berkel (23. Dezember 2012)

Kennt jemand das CoolBoard?







Scheint mir interessanter zu sein, da die Bewegungsfreiheit auf dem Ball nicht eingeschränkt ist. Ich hatte mal so einen Balancekreisel, das wurde aber schnell langweilig, weil das Balancieren darauf nicht wirklich schwierig war (kleiner Hebelarm).


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich nehme immer sowas, da gehen die Dielen nicht kaputt. Länger wie 30sek hab ich noch nicht geschafft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (23. Dezember 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich nehme immer sowas, da gehen die Dielen nicht kaputt. Länger wie 30sek hab ich noch nicht geschafft.



.......ist das ein Pariser?


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Dezember 2012)

--- schrieb:


> .......ist das ein Pariser?



Mit noppen, ja. 

Nennt sich aber balancekissen.


----------



## iceis (27. Dezember 2012)

ups^^ doppelt gemoppelt^^


----------



## iceis (27. Dezember 2012)

slacklinen is sehr gut für die balance...vorallem auf einen bein stehend
ich kanns nich aber ich brauch des auch net beim flatland bmx fahren

benutze momentan einen gymnastikball auf den ich mich draufstelle und mit den armen willkürliche bewegungen nach links, rechts vorne und hinten mache.
wenn das nich mehr ausreicht einfach ne kleine hantel benutzen oder falls nich vorhanden ne wasserflasche 1.5 L

vom flatland fahren kenn ich des so...man hat erst derben muskelkater an stellen wo man noch nich wusste das man einen bekommen kann^^

nach einiger zeit is aber die muskulatur und der gleichgewichtssinn so geschuld das man kaum mehr spannnung im körper braucht um z.b. aufn vorderrad fahren zu können...man steht irgendwann einfach total entspannt drin und genießt das surfing-feeling

in dem moment wird die muskulatur aber nichmehr so intensiv trainiert sondern nur noch ab und zu...also man wackelt nur eher selten noch rum...dieses wackeln is aber genau das was die tiefenmuskulatur trainiert...deswegen auch immer schön willkürlich beim balancieren mit den händen arbeiten ;-)

je weniger luft im gymnastikball bzw. je schlapper die slackline desto mehr spannung braucht man...also je wackliger es wird desto mehr trainiert man seine tiefenmuskulatur.

finde aufjedenfall die effektifste und günstigste methode ist der gymnastikball...man kanns ausserdem drinnen so wie draußen üben

wenns unbedingt ein wackelbrett sein muss dann gleich sowas da.
http://www.trainer-a.de/seiten/11uebungsgeraet.html
konnte das mal ausprobieren beim physiotherapeuten...das bringt aufjedenfall viel...man balanciert da drauf auch wieder ganz anders als z.b. aufn flatland bmx oder aufn gymnastikball.

der trick von Manfred S das man die zehen nach oben beugt damits noch schwieriger wird is auch sehr effektiv, hab ich selsbt mal auf sonem blauen weichen schaumstoffkissen probiert...die dinger sind find ich auch gut aber leider etwas teuer....aber man kann ne zusammengelegte decke als alternative benutzen (das wackelt auch ganz schön am anfang^^)

ob tiefenmuskeln viel fürs radfahren bringen braucht man sich garnicht zu fragen...tiefenmuskulatur kann man garnicht genug haben....der mensch besitzt mehr muskeln die man nicht sieht als die die man sieht.

da fällt mir noch was ein^^
johannes fischbach macht in einem video liegestütze mit einer stange auf einem gymnastikball...wenn ihr das mal probiert dann merkt ihr erstmal wieviel die tiefenmuskulatur ausmacht^^


----------



## backwheel (6. Februar 2013)

Freie Rolle ist nicht schlecht. Das, was man aufm trail mit dem bike macht, entspricht aber eher der Bewegung mit der festen Rolle.


----------



## backwheel (6. Februar 2013)

Hi MTB4ever, 

was für ein Rohr hast Du behutzt? Im Baumarkt gibt es Abwasserrohre mit ca. 10cm, aber so super druckstabil scheinen die nicht zu sein....
Gruß
backwheel  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=237202


----------



## MTBiker4ever (6. Februar 2013)

hi, ich hab genau so ein abwasserrohr benutzt  
Hat 10,5 cm durchmesser und ca. 3-4mm wandstärke. Ich habs allerdings noch mit 
2-K-bauschaum ausgeschäumt.
Bei mir, 70kg, gibt da nix nach 

Hab mir aber mittlerweile auch schon gedanken gemacht ob man nicht ein brett mit einem ball darunter irgendwie einsetzen könnte. 
probier ich irgendwann mal aus


----------



## osarias (7. Februar 2013)

Geh zu einer Zeitung und lass Dir so ne Papprolle geben. Auf denen das Papier zum Drucken aufgerollt ist. Die sind sehr stabil und auch schonend für den Holzboden daheim.

Wennst Glück hast kannst sowas auch im Baumarkt abgreifen, Teichfolien sind auch auf solchen rollen oder im Teppichhandel.


----------



## D3KO (11. Februar 2013)

Moin!

Hier mal was ausm skate/longboard bereich:
http://www.subvert.de/Balanceboards
Is zwar eine nicht ganz so günstige sache, ist aber mehr als gut verarbeitet.
Jedes mal wenn ich bei den jungs da vorbei schaue ertappe ich mich immer beim spielen  
Ich würde euch eins mit freistehender rolle und ein einfaches ovales brett empfehlen.
Bei fragen bin ich gern zu haben 

LG!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBiker4ever (11. Februar 2013)

Hier, das müsste eigentlich alle Fragen bezüglich loser Rolle oder fester Rolle beantworten.
Ab 1:30 min. wird alles erklärt.

http://www.joko-biketours.de/service/balanceboard/balancebrett_video.html#BAL-Video

Hab mal nen Fahrtechnikkurs bei denen gemacht und mir mein Board danach selbst gebaut.
Bin jetz aber am überlegen ob ich mir nicht mal was gescheites zuleg.


----------



## 08-15 (28. Februar 2013)

mein erstes Board mit loser Rolle hab ich mir selbst gebaut.
Brett 50x30 und Zaunpfahl (ca 8cm Durchmesser). Aufs Brett noch Gummibelag und zwei Leisten links und rechts drunter. Fertig.

Jetzt hab ich das Joko-Board. Ist natürlich besser verarbeitet und vielseitiger.

Feste Rolle ist echt ne Herausforderung. Lose Rolle hat man in 15-30 Minuten gut raus. Dabei Zähneputzen ist putzig


----------



## bastea82 (28. Februar 2013)

Servus,
falls jmd qualitativ hochwertige Boards sucht wird er hier fündig. Ist alles in liebevoller Handarbeit hergestellt, aber macht euch selbst ein Bild.

http://www.daffy-boards.de/

lg

Bas


----------



## aladinz (28. Februar 2013)

Ich kann folgendes Gerät nur empfehlen:
http://www.sypoba.com/de/component/...ypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=62&category_id=4
Sehr viele Trainingsvariationen und Qualitativ sehr hochwertig.
Der Preis ist sicher hoch, aber auch zweckgebunden (einheimische behinderten Werkstätten).

Gruss
Ste


----------



## Papas_Liebster (7. März 2013)

Hey,
Ich habe mich heute mal ein bisschen schlau gemacht und will mir auch ein Balance Board selber bauen. Nur bin ich mir noch unsicher, ob es eins mit einer losen Rolle werden soll, oder mit einem Ball drunter.
Hat da jemand Tipps, Erfahrungen, Anregungen?

Hier mal zwei ganz gute Anleitungen zum Selbstbau beider Versionen:
Rolle: http://rotscher.bikeblog.ch/post/115/1560
Ball: http://www.windlounge.de/balance-board-selbstbau/


----------



## konamann (11. März 2013)

Hier gabs auch was in der Mountainbike Hier der Artikel

Meine Baumaterialien haben im Baumarkt mit einer schÃ¶nen 30x65cm Multiplexplatte ca 17â¬ gekostet. Das Dachrinnen-Rohr das ich zuerst hatte war mir nicht stabil genug da hab ich mir im Internet ein Acrylrohr mit 10cm Durchmesser und 5mm wandstÃ¤rke bestellt, das hÃ¤lt  Papprolle geht sicher genauso, ich wollte halt die Optik...

Wenn ich mal Lust hab gibts noch einen Ball um da das brett draufzulegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backwheel (12. März 2013)

Hallo Konamann, 
so ein Rohr suche ich auch! Die Papprohre im Baumarkt werden immer sofort weggeworfen. Wo kann man so ein Acrylrohr bestellen? Danke für die Info im Voraus!


----------



## Firestarter2 (13. März 2013)

Ich fahre Trial - viele nutzen zum Training Slacklines.
Das ist eine Art Schnur, die Du z.B. zwischen zwei Bäume spannst.
Hast Du Dir das schon mal angeschaut?
Ist allerdings anspruchsvoller als das Brett, aber als Steigerung dann sicherlich eine Option...


----------



## delicious (20. September 2013)

Bei mir im Studio gibts ein Indoboard und ich stelle mich mittlerweile regelmässig auf das Teil. Mal kurz meine Erfahrung dazu:

Es macht natürlich viel Spaß, sich hin und her zu bewegen und das Gleichgewicht zu halten. Allerdings halte ich es auch für relativ einfach, wesentlich einfacher als auf dem Bike zu balancieren (bin allerdings auch einige Jahre viel Skateboard gefahren). Natürlich hat man einige Optionen nach oben, je nachdem wie man auf dem Board steht, das Board "grabt" oder es "spinned" usw.

Man trainiert sicher allgemein den Gleichgewichtssinn, besser ist wohl zu sagen das Reaktionsvermögen um das Ungleichgewicht auszugleichen, sowie natürlich beteiligte Muskeln und auch eine gewisse Beweglichkeit.

Was es allerdings vollkommen vom biken unterscheidet, ist der andere Schwerpunkt um den man balanciert. Auf dem Bike steht man wesentlich höher und die Ausgleichsbewegungen unterscheiden sich völlig. Fürs Skateboard gibts da Ähnlichkeiten, fürs Bike sehe ich keine, bis auf die allgemeinen Sachen.

Also ich würde sagen, schaden kann's nicht, allerdings sollte man sich fürs Radfahren, insbesondere für das Balancehalten, nicht allzu viel davon versprechen.


----------



## pedax (20. September 2013)

delicious schrieb:


> Was es allerdings vollkommen vom biken unterscheidet, ist der andere Schwerpunkt um den man balanciert. Auf dem Bike steht man wesentlich höher und die Ausgleichsbewegungen unterscheiden sich völlig. Fürs Skateboard gibts da Ähnlichkeiten, fürs Bike sehe ich keine, bis auf die allgemeinen Sachen.
> 
> Also ich würde sagen, schaden kann's nicht, allerdings sollte man sich fürs Radfahren, insbesondere für das Balancehalten, nicht allzu viel davon versprechen.



wenn man bestimmte Übungen z.B. Kniebeugen auf dem Boden stehend ausführt, so wird man immer mit seinem stärkeren Fuß etwas mehr drücken und dadurch die Muskeln immer noch ungleichmäßiger aufbauen - wenn man die Übung allerdings auf einem Balancebrett macht, kippt man um wenn man nicht exakt gleichmäßig auf beiden Beinen steht - das ist auch einer der Gründe warum Balancebretter vor allem im Skitraining eingesetzt werden, da es dort entscheidend ist beide Beine gleich stark zu kräftigen und dabei Balance-Schwankungen möglichst reaktionsschnell ausgleichen zu können

Ich stimme dir zu, dass der Mehrwert beim Biken nicht so hoch ist wie in anderen Sportarten, aber für die allgemeine Fitness ist es schon sehr gut, wenn man eine gleichmäßigere Muskulatur hat, außerdem stärkt der Kipp-Effekt vor allem die gelenksnahe Muskulatur und beugt damit Verletzungen vor


----------



## delicious (20. September 2013)

Ok, das mit der gleichmässigen Belastung der Beine sehe ich ein.

Ich nutz das Teil halt weniger für das Muskelaufbautraining, auch mache ich die entsprechenden Übungen nicht (es hängen da auch welche aus). 

Für mich ist es just4fun. Ich habe dabei weniger die sicher sinnvollen Übungen, wie z.B. Liegestütz auf dem Board, im Kopf, als Sachen wie ein "shove-it" (das Board um 180° drehen, man selbst nicht) oder so surfermässig drauf stehen auf meiner Agenda.

Wie gesagt, ich finds toll, macht Spaß, ersetzen kann es halt Gleichgewichtsübungen mit dem Bike leider nicht.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. Februar 2014)

Astronauten trainieren ja mit einer ähnlichen Platte ihre Muskeln im "Außeneinsatz". Meint ihr nicht doch, dass man mit einem Balanceboard gerade die vielen kleinen Muskeln für die Feinkoordination der Balance z.B. beim Trackstand trainieren kann?
Oder sollte man einfach ständig genau den Trackstand üben, da das im Endeffekt effektiver ist?


----------



## jan84 (11. Februar 2014)

Balancebrett ist mMn in der Schiene allgemeines Training einzustufen. Ein sportartunspezifisch gut trainierter kann halt nie schaden und bringt viele Vorteile mit sich.

Wenn Du den Trackstand lernen/verbessern willst musst Du den Trackstand trainieren.


----------



## Marc B (11. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte bisher immer den Eindruck, dass für die Bike Balance direkte Übungen auf dem Rad besser sind, ich mache selber zwar auch viel auf dem Gymnastikball, aber das eher für die Muskeln - schaden kann es auf jeden Fall nicht, doch ideal ist das Training auf dem Bike für das Gleichgewicht im Trail


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. Februar 2014)

Hat denn hier jemand explizit Erfahrungen mit einem Balance-Board zur Übertragung auf die Balance auf dem Bike?
Ein Petzi-Ball trainiert eher den Halteapparat denn die Micromuskulatur, denke ich.


----------



## jan84 (11. Februar 2014)

Wie sollen diese "expliziten Erfahrungen" aussehen? In den meisten (allen?) Fällen wird die Nutzung eines Balanceboards ja mit anderem nicht-bikespezifischem-Training einhergehen, stells mir schwer vor die Auswirkun des Balanceboards isoliert zu beurteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. Februar 2014)

Hätte ja sein können, dass jemand explizit damit mal trainiert hat?
War ja auch mal ein ziemlicher Trend. Ähnlich wie Slackline momentan, denke, damit könnte man auch sehr gut bis in tiefere Muskulaturschichten für die Balance beim Biken trainieren.


----------



## Nico Laus (11. Februar 2014)

Da darf man keine falschen Erwartungen haben.
Das Balancebrett trainiert eine Fähigkeit - die Balance im Allgemeinen. Das ist das Werkzeug für eine Fertigkeit, die man erlernen möchte: Die Fertigkeit den Track Stand auf dem Bike zu meistern.

Ohne Training der Fertigkeit, hilft auch das tollste Werkzeug (Fähigkeit) nichts. Es ist aber möglich die Fertigkeit mit schlechten Fähigkeiten zu meistern. (Man flucht 2x öfter, aber die Schraube geht auch mit dem schlechten Schraubenschlüssel runter.)


----------



## 08-15 (11. Februar 2014)

ich nutz das BB zum allgemeinen Training der Balance daheim. Ist wetter- und zeitunabhängig. Kann man beim Fernsehen und Zähneputzen prima nebenher machen. Meine Freundin nimmt es mit teilweise sogar weg 
Ist imho eine super Ergänzung


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. Februar 2014)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Es ist aber möglich die Fertigkeit mit schlechten Fähigkeiten zu meistern. (Man flucht 2x öfters, aber die Schraube geht auch mit dem schlechten Schraubenschlüssel runter.)


Das kenne ich hier nur zu gut


----------



## SofusCorn (13. Februar 2014)

Hm, könnte man sich nicht ein Balance-board bauen, das quasi ein Fahrrad imitiert, ohne das man sich gleich ein ganzes Rad in die Bude stellen muss? z.B. um das Balancieren auf dem Rad mit blockierten Bremsen zu üben:
- Board mit fester Rolle. Oder man befestigt ein Brett senkrecht, so dass man auf dessen Kante balanciert. Kante abgerundet.
- Das Board selbst sollte breiter als die üblichen Balanceboards sein, damit die Füße auch stark versetzt darauf stehen können, wie als wenn man auf Pedalen steht.
- Dann könnte man noch einen Besenstiel in das Balanceboard stecken mit einer Querstange dran die als Lenker dient, so dass man die Arme/Hände nicht wild zum balancieren benutzt.

klar, das Rad wird dadurch immer noch nicht ganz simuliert, aber so als Näherung.
Im Grunde so ähnlich wie eine Hüpfstange auf der man nicht Hüpfen darf


----------

